# HC Macro Time Lapse in HD



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

It's been 6 years since I took these photos and made the original video, at that time my PC could only handle so many frames and video resolution... I stumbled onto the CDs where the original photos were stored last night and thought I'd see how a HD version would look... (Best way to view them is clicking the full screen HD link below each video)

*FAST: 1sec = 5hrs:*




*Full Screen HD:*
http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=wOuUPQbJNyU

Here's a link to the original article on how I made this video:
http://www.gpodio.com/hc_timelapse.asp

I love watching the little critters move around the rocks, the old video was too blury to see them well. I assume they are baby snails... that's all that was ever added to this tank!

Also interesting to see how the rate of growth doesn't really change between day and night periods...

PS. If any of the above links give you problems, you can click here:
http://www.youtube.com/boorgvids

Hope you enjoy them
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

cool vids. time lapse is great!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is so amazing to watch. I like the critters too! I can't imagine how much time it took you to do this!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

these are very interesting to watch;
if you need help turning the image sequence into a video, i'll help;
my machine can handle it!


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

While not in HD, here is a flash animation I made over a few days. May take a bit to load (11Mb).


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazing, and a little creepy at the same time. Awesome!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Thank you. It did take some time, particularly having to start it all over again each time the cat moved the camera... 

Josh, the original video I did 6 years ago only used every 100 frames that I took... this time round I used every 10 for the slow video and every 20 for the faster one. And even then it was over 8GB of photos to process... Using more frames at this point is probably going to play back too slowly, would only be good for watching the little snails run around... I may need to revisit it in another 6 years time when something better than 1080p is out 

AngryClown, I like your video!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Rad, guys. Full tank time lapse! Full tank time lapse!!!!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

wet said:


> Rad, guys. Full tank time lapse! Full tank time lapse!!!!


Gotta live alone for that... there's no way that camera would go untouched in the middle of my living room for a couple weeks! I need to find a creative way of doing it, I just planted a 180g with HC and glosso, would be a great opportunity...

Giancarlo Podio


----------

